# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости программного обеспечения  >  Проект по переводу Amarok 1.4 на библиотеку Qt 4

## Kuzz

Группа энтузиастов представила первый выпуск проекта Clementine, нацеленного на переработку музыкального проигрывателя Amarok 1.4 с целью его перевода на использование библиотеки Qt 4. Развиваемый в настоящий момент основной командой разработчиков проигрыватель Amarok 2 значительно отклонился от реализованных в прошлой ветке идей и вызывает негативное отношение у достаточно большого слоя пользователей. Задача проекта Clementine как можно более точно повторить все возможности Amarok 1.4, использовав при этом современный API библиотеки Qt 4.

В настоящий момент реализовано:

 Возможность поиска и проигрывания файлов из локальной музыкальной коллекции; Поддержка прослушивания интернет-радио, поддержка сервисов Last.fm и SomaFM; Поддержка редактирования тегов в MP3 и OGG файлах; Распространение бинарных сборок для платформ Windows, Mac OS X и Linux (Ubuntu 9.10 и Fedora 13); Задействование стандартной системы для вывода уведомлений на рабочем столе (через libnotify в Linux и Growl в Mac OS X). 

В ближайшее время ожидается реализация:
 Автоматическое добавление файлов с диска в коллекцию; Поддержка iPod и MP3-плееров; Возможность чтения и записи плейлистов; Средства для загрузки и отображение обложек альбомов; Поддержка автодополнения тегов. 

opennet.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Макcим

Любопытно, надо будет посмотреть.

----------

